# "Forgetting" to call for concrete inspections



## Code Neophyte

"Oh, I just forgot", "I was racing the weather and it slipped my mind" - I could _maybe_ accept that one time, but after that, what do you do to "train" or "re-train" contractors to be sure to:  A.  Give plenty of notice that work is ready for inspection, and B.  Under no circumstances to proceed without approval?  I hate to go the citation route, but after a foundation's poured, it is unlikely that I would get the political support (or even prosecutorial support) to have them completely demo. and redo the foundation.  At that point, it's spilled milk, but there has to be something to do that will have the effect of leaving an indelible remider in their memory that the _last thing _ they want to do is "forget to call" for an inspection.  Is a citation the best tool to accomplish that?


----------



## rshuey

Core samples are always a happy medium.


----------



## Mac

The same old story everywhere, we all deal with it!

My solution has been to continually remind everyone concerned - starting with the first conversation and initial application - about how & when to schedule an inspection, who needs to be present at the site, and what the inspection entails, tests, documents, etcetc.  After a while it sinks in that this stuff is important. Occasionally if I'm in the neighborhood, I'll drop in on a project and say hello, and remind again "don't cover anything up until its been inspected and approved". After finishing an inspection I remind again "The next inspeciton will be for the XXXXX system" or whatever it is.

When somebody proceeds beyond where they should have, it's sometime appropriate to ask them to uncover key areas or a "representative number" of several areas, depending on the job. Freguently the RDP or special inspectors can provide related adequate info.

In short, I hammer away at 'em from day one, and if somebody fails to call one in, they can't say "We didn't know...." And yes, I've ordered all kinds of work removed for non compliance.


----------



## TJacobs

The exception becomes the rule...


----------



## texasbo

Code Neophyte said:
			
		

> Is a citation the best tool to accomplish that?


No. A citation, along with a one-year revocation of their contractor registration is the best tool to accomplish that.

One of the best ordinances we have, is the ordinance that requires revocation of a contractor's registration for one year for performing work without permits or inspections.

I give them one warning, which is more than I'm obligated to give them.

Word gets out real fast.


----------



## Mule

texasbo said:
			
		

> No. A citation, along with a one-year revocation of their contractor registration is the best tool to accomplish that.One of the best ordinances we have, is the ordinance that requires revocation of a contractor's registration for one year for performing work without permits or inspections.
> 
> I give them one warning, which is more than I'm obligated to give them.
> 
> Word gets out real fast.


Ditto. We have the same thing. It don't take long at all for everyone to know about it. Especially after you revoke one!


----------



## Code Neophyte

Wish I had that lever.  No contractor registration / licensing / anything here.  Options are limited.


----------



## Mule

Adopt an ordinance for contractor registration.


----------



## Code Neophyte

I wish it were that easy, Mule!  Heck - we can't even get a rental inspection program, let alone a contractor registration!!


----------



## Mule

Slide it in when you adopt the codes    Sometimes you just gotta be a slick willy!

Well.....I don't know how that got in there!!!!!!!


----------



## FredK

Stop work order is issued first.  Then we would make them get an engineer's approval first before restarting the work.  What the contractor would need to do is what ever is required by the engineer.

That stops a lot of----- I forgot.


----------



## Code Neophyte

I like that idea, too!  In other words, the engineer will prescribe the testing needed to verify compliance, and he or she will not sign off unless that testing is done.


----------



## fatboy

Ditto to FredK, stop work until we have engineering in hand. We don't have contractor licensing either. Tried a couple times in the last eight years, both times had Councils that were sympathetic to contractors.


----------



## Kevin Turner

Tell the contractor to have a X-RAY done on the footing. Very expensive, when you hit there pocket book they have a good memory after that.


----------



## Mark K

In some states contractor licensing is a state thing that the local jurisdiction has no say about.  The only thing they can do is to report violations to the state licensing board.

Suggest that you issue a stop work order until they can provide evidence that the reinforcement and concrete have been installed according to the permit.  This could mean concrete cores, non distructive and destructive testing to locate reinforcing.  If you are not willing to do this give up and close the office.


----------



## ewenme

One thing we do here at the time the permit is issued is ask: 'when do you plan to start?' or how soon do you plan to place concrete? When they seem to be in a hurry [all the time] we suggest they reserve an inspection time right then and there. We tell them it's easier to cancel the time than to try to squeeze the inspection in at the last minute. We also tell them we're not here to stop their construction job, but to facilitate it, that means we [us and them] try to cooperate for smooth operations. Most of the contractors seem to appreciate this approach and it makes for good working relationships. Of course, we've had to issue the red tags on occasion, and require engineering when 'they forgot.' It takes a lot of time to train anyone!


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept

Code Neophyte said:
			
		

> I wish it were that easy, Mule!  Heck - we can't even get a rental inspection program, let alone a contractor registration!!


You sound like you are in the same boat as me.  Our contractor registration program has been rejected too many times to count, even with a home owners exemption.

We do however reserve the right to have work removed, and some cases we did have sections removed only to discover improper re-bar placement.  That was a great day.  Ultimately what gets them is when we require a third party engineer to sign off on their footing/foundation work.  The time and money saved by calling in an inspection (we do next day timed inspections when called in by 5pm the day before) is the learning point nine times out of ten, and yet some just never learn.


----------



## JBI

Special inspections after-the-fact can be very expensive, and very educational too.

Just make sure that the qualified special inspector details his test methods and results in writing to you.


----------



## Daddy-0-

I agree. We require a certification letter from an engineer. At $300-$500 a pop they learn fast. We have had a few contractors that were abusing the system. The boss sent them a warning letter about having to remove any future slabs that were poured prior to inspection of the prep and that solved it. There is a big difference between forgetting once or not knowing and repeatedly abusing the system.


----------



## jar546

Recently, on a commercial retaining wall for a parking lot I had the same issue except there was not a permit for the job either.  The job was stopped.  There was not a keyway in the footing as specified by the engineer and on the prints that I acquired, the thickness of the footer was 18" and not the 24 specified by the P.E..  I met the P.E. on the jobsite a day or so later to review my findings and he had to spec out a complete repair.  In the photo below, neither I, nor the P.E. were happy with the lazy work done and lack of a bulkhead between pours.  They had to saw cut and chisel this out to the P.E.'s specifications.  I also required a letter from the P.E specifying the repair methods until they were allowed to even call us for another inspection.


----------



## Jobsaver

I am lucky to have the back-up needed to condemn a footing, even a slab, if necessary to correct a repeating circumstance of this kind. And, did once about six years ago;

Third strike: Contractor warned that demo would be required after second warning. The slab inspection was called in at about 4:00 PM, and the inspection occurred the following morning at 7:30 AM. Slab was poured. Six other houses were going up on the culdesac. Every builder and trade on the block apparently had been told by the concrete contractor that morning that "he wasn't gonna wait for the #^&&)(*&^&% inspection . . . all eyes were on me when I pulled up to the job.

The city backed me up on condemning the slab which ultimately resulted in a three week delay, and an engineer report including core sample reports. We did not require removal, but I had the back-up to make that call had I not had confidence in the pour because of my history with the builder and concrete contractor (consistantly good work).

Every builder and trade saw that slab sit for three weeks in a economic environment and for a builder that would normally be calling for a framing inspection at three weeks.

Word got around. With the exception of a couple of out-of-town remodeler room additions, I haven't had other instances.

The other side of the coin is that you must be consistent to inspect every footing and every slab, no matter how well you know the workmanship. No "freebees" for your buddies or those whom call for special treatment based on years of relationship and producing quality work, but haven't allowed time for the inspection process.


----------



## joetheinspector

Sample Ordinance

Originally Posted by texasbo

No. A citation, along with a one-year revocation of their contractor registration is the best tool to accomplish that.

One of the best ordinances we have, is the ordinance that requires revocation of a contractor's registration for one year for performing work without permits or inspections.

I give them one warning, which is more than I'm obligated to give them.

Mule

Word gets out real fast.

Ditto. We have the same thing. It don't take long at all for everyone to know about it. Especially after you revoke one!

We would like to pass an ordinance like that!! Can I get a copy of yours????


----------



## Mule

Sent you an email. Let me know if you get it.


----------



## righter101

Can I get a copy of this ordinance also

?

thanks


----------



## texasbo

Sec. 7-8. - General contractors registration.

(a)

Required; contents. Each contractor shall be required to maintain a registration with the city before performing any type of construction work regulated by the XXXXX Building Code. Each contractor shall furnish the building inspection division with the following information:

(1)

Contractor classification.

(2)

Company name.

(3)

Company mailing address.

(4)

Company telephone number.

(5)

Principal owner's name and mailing address.

(6)

A copy of the principal owner's drivers license.

(b)

Registration fee. Annual registration fees shall be required for all contractors. The annual registration fee shall be $75.00 and shall be payable at the department of community development. The fiscal year for the payment of registration begins on January first and ends at midnight on December 31st of the same year.

©

Registration renewal. The registration may be renewed for the ensuing calendar year by filing a new registration and payment as set forth in (a) and (b). No refund shall be made in the event of the revocation or surrender of any such registration certificate.

(d)

Registration denial. The registration of a contractor may be denied by the building official, or the registration may be revoked by the building board of appeals if the registration is issued on the basis of incorrect information supplied by the contractor.

(e)

Revocation, suspension and notice.

(1)

In the event of knowingly committing outstanding violations of city requirements, including performing work for which a permit is required without first obtaining said permit from the city, the building official may revoke or suspend a contractor's registration up to one year. After the one-year revocation, the contractor may reapply for registration as a new contractor as set forth in (a) and (b) above.

(f)

Appeals procedures.

(1)

In the event that a contractor wishes to appeal the decision of the building official for revocation or suspension, the contractor shall file a written notice of appeal in the office of the building official within ten days of receipt of the notice for revocation or suspension.

(2)

A hearing shall be held before the building board of appeals after the contractor has been given notice of the hearing by personal service or certified mail, return receipt requested, at least ten days prior to the hearing date.

(3)

After the hearing, the contractor shall be notified in writing of the determination of the building board of appeals by personal service or certified mail, return receipt requested.

(g)

Exemption for homeowner. No such registration procedure shall be required for alteration or repair work to be performed on a residential structure when the person performing the alteration or repair work is the owner of the structure, has his legal residence there, and is not assisted by any other person for remuneration. The homeowner shall be automatically termed a registrant for the purposes of such a project without registration. Notwithstanding such relief from registration, all requirements for permits for the work and all other applicable provisions of this building code shall remain in force


----------



## Mule

Ours is very long..but I'll post it. It may take a couple of post but..... here we go.

REGISTRATION OF CONTRACTORS

Sec. 3.1301     Definitions

The following definitions shall be applicable to an appropriate construction of this article:

Board of Adjustments and Appeals. Shall mean a board appointed by the city council vested with the right to hear appeals from any person, firm or corporation aggrieved by the decision, ruling, interpretation of order of the chief building official, hereinafter referred to as the board.

Building Contractor. Shall mean any person, firm, or corporation engaged in the erection, construction, enlarging, alteration, repairing, moving, improving, removing, converting or demolishing of any building or structure, either residential or nonresidential.

Business. Shall mean any venture by a person, firm or corporation for the express purpose of making a profit from the sale or exchange of goods or services.

Chief Building Official. Shall mean the person duly designated to act in such capacity for the city.

City. Shall mean the City of XXXXX, Texas.

Codes. As adopted and approved by the city.

Electrical Contractor. Shall mean any person, firm or corporation engaged in the installation or altering of the electrical conductors or equipment, who is duly licensed as a master electrician, as accepted by reciprocity by the city having been tested by an examining agency or board.

Examining Agency or Board. For the purpose of the codes is meant to refer to any such division of the State of Texas, Tarrant County, or the city whose sole function is to test, regulate, or certify the ability of an individual for the performance of work.

Fire Protection System Contractor. Shall mean any person, firm, or corporation engaged in the installation or altering of fire suppression and detection systems, who is duly licensed by the State of Texas to perform such work.

Homeowner. Shall mean any bona fide homeowner, by themselves, for themselves, on their own real property used for single-family, residential purposes.

License. Shall mean the necessary documentation by an examining agency or board to verify, clarify, and attest as to having met the necessary qualifications for such.

Paving Contractor. Shall mean any person, firm or corporation engaged in the installation or repair of horizontal surface driveways, alleys, approaches either of concrete, asphalt, or any common substance used in surfacing traffic or pedestrian ways.

Plumbing Contractor. Shall mean any person, firm or corporation engaged in the installation or altering of any piping systems used to convey water, sewer, gas, or waste products, who is duly licensed as a master plumber by the State of Texas.

Mechanical Contractor. Shall mean any person, firm, or corporation engaged in the installation or altering of any type of heating, air conditioning, ventilating, or refrigeration equipment, or other mechanical systems such as incinerators, or other miscellaneous heat producing appliances, licensed by the State of Texas.

Reciprocity. Shall mean the acknowledging of other examining agencies or boards to regulate or certify the ability of an individual for the performance of work.

Registration. Shall mean the registering of any person, firm, or corporation with the city to perform such work as covered and required by the codes, in extending the rights and privilege of such registration, the city makes no statement of the technical competency of those so registered.

Remodeling. Shall mean any person, firm, or corporation altering or enlarging any existing building or structure. This is to include roofing, siding work, either residential or nonresidential, who are, or employ properly licensed personnel for the performance for the necessary work.

Sign Contractor. Shall mean any person, firm, or corporation engaged in the erection, construction, alteration, or changing any advertising surfaces whether painted, wood, masonry, metal, glass, or plastic, with or without illumination, permanent or temporary in use, whether attached to a building, pole or any other structure, who are or employ individuals properly licensed and registered for all electrical work in conjunction to, or accessory to any and all work performed.

Sprinkler System Contractor. Shall mean any person, firm or corporation engaged in the installation, repair, or alteration of underground piping systems of either potable or nonpotable water, above-ground irrigation watering or other such similar installations deriving their water from the city, either directly or indirectly, who is duly licensed by the state.

Swimming Pool Contractor. Shall mean any person, firm, or corporation engaged in the installation, repair or alteration of inground or above-ground swimming pool devices and appurtenances providing recreational pleasure to private or public parties and obtaining their water from the city, either directly or indirectly.

Utility Contractor. Shall mean any person firm or corporation engaged in the installation or collection systems of potable water, non-potable water, sewage, stormwater runoff drainage, gas, electrical or other similar systems who are or employ individuals properly licensed and registered for the performance of all necessary work and are not employed by payroll of any utility company, public or private, in the normal conduct of business.

(1987 Code of Ordinances, Chapter 3, Section 19A)

Sec. 3.1302     Registration and Application

(a)     It shall be unlawful for a contractor as defined herein to perform work within the City of XXXXX, Texas, unless such contractor has applied for and obtained appropriate registration by application to the chief building official.

(b)     Such application shall contain the following information:

(1)     Complete company name, mailing address and telephone number of the person, firm, or corporation.

(2)     Name and private mailing address of a principal of the firm or corporation who is a person authorized to bind the firm or corporation in legal agreements.

(3)     Name and license identification of the contractor where required by definition, through whom the person, firm or corporation is to be represented in all activities before the chief building official (except those persons, firms, or corporations exempted from license requirements).

(4)     Other information deemed necessary by the chief building official: every registrant shall contact the office of the chief building official any time there is a revision in information supplied at time of registration.

(5)     No person under eighteen (18) years of age shall be registered as a contractor.

(6)     No permit shall be issued to anyone other than a registrant or his designated representative at time of registration.

(1987 Code of Ordinances, Chapter 3, Section 19B)


----------



## Mule

The rest....

Sec. 3.1303     Requirement and Fees

(a)     Exemptions. Nothing contained in this article shall be construed as to apply to a property owner when altering or repairing work on a structure then in a state of repair or rehabilitation. Not withstanding the exemption for property owners with respect to registration, all other requirements for permits for work to be done on the owners real property shall remain in full force and effect.

(b)     Evidence of Registration to be Carried. The registrant shall carry upon his person at all times while performing work within the City of XXXXX evidence of such registration and upon request by the chief building official or his designated representative shall present proof thereof.

©     Transfer of Registration Prohibited.

(1)     No registration issued or renewed shall be transferred to or used by any person other than the one to whom it was issued or his representative so designated by him at time of registration and it shall be unlawful for the holder of a registration of any type to allow his name or registration to be used by any other person, firm or corporation, directly or indirectly, for the purpose of obtaining a permit or for performing work under his registration.

(2)     Without regard to other penalty provisions contained in this article, should a registrant permit transfer of his registration or use of his name as set forth in the last preceding subsection, then, in such event, the registration for such registrant shall be automatically suspended for a period of ninety days and a new registration permit shall be sought and a fee required incident to its issuance.

(d)     Fees. The schedule of fees incident to registration shall be as follows:

(1)     Schedule of Registration Fees. Registration fees shall be due on December 31 of each year. Any registration fees not renewed by the 1st of February shall require the payment of a first year registration fee. Fee amounts shall be as set forth in Chapter 15, Fees.

(2)     No registration fee paid hereunder shall be refundable or subject to proration.

(1987 Code of Ordinances, Chapter 3, Section 19C)

Sec. 3.1304     Term of Registration

The term for such registration shall be January 15th of each calendar year and all such registration shall expire annually and shall be renewable only if all of the information remains accurate. A registration not renewed for thirty days after expiration shall require re-submission of registration, registration information and payment of fees in the same manner as initial registration. It shall be the registrant’s responsibility to renew the registration and no expiration notices will be mailed out. (1987 Code of Ordinances, Chapter 3, Section 19D)

Sec. 3.1305     Suspension of Registration

The chief building official shall have the authority to suspend any registration issued for any of the following acts by the registrant or persons under the supervision by the registrant.

(1)     Forfeiting an appeal of a stop work order by the chief building official, or his designated representative, by continued work, whether of the registrant or of one under his supervision, after the issuance of a stop work order.

(2)     Continuance of work after going before the board, and the board renders a decision of suspension of registration of the appellant.

(3)     Causing or permitting the authorized or prohibited use of a valid registration, by registrant or another, such as to allow the rights and privileges of registration to be applied to one not duly registered.

(4)     Conviction of one (1) violation of any of the provisions of the codes committed within a twelve (12) month period shall result in suspension of the registrant.

(1987 Code of Ordinances, Chapter 3, Section 19E)

Sec. 3.1306     Revocation of Registration

(a)     The chief building official shall have the authority to revoke any registration issued for any of the following acts by the registrant.

(1)     Conviction of a violation constituting the practice of fraud or deceit in securing:

(A)     A registration for another; or

(B)     A permit.

(2)     Convictions of three (3) or more violations of any of the provisions of the codes committed within a period of twelve (12) consecutive months.

(3)     Accumulation of two (2) decisions from the chief building official for suspension of license.

(4)     Accumulation of two (2) forfeitures of appeals as set forth in (1), (2), and (3) above.

(b)     Such revocation of registration by the chief building official shall be full and final subject only to appeal to the board of adjustments and appeals. Upon the decision of revocation by the board the registrant so cancelled by the board shall not be eligible for registration for a period of one year.

(1987 Code of Ordinances, Chapter 3, Section 19F)


----------



## ameliasolis

Mac said:


> The same old story everywhere, we all deal with it!
> 
> My solution has been to continually remind everyone concerned - starting with the first conversation and initial application - about how & when to schedule an inspection, who needs to be present at the site, and what the inspection entails, tests, documents, etcetc.  After a while it sinks in that this stuff is important. Occasionally if I'm in the neighborhood, I'll drop in on a project and say hello, and remind again "don't cover anything up until its been inspected and approved". After finishing an inspection I remind again "The next inspeciton will be for the XXXXX system" or whatever it is.
> 
> When somebody proceeds beyond where they should have, it's sometime appropriate to ask them to uncover key areas or a "representative number" of several areas, depending on the job. Freguently the RDP or special inspectors can provide related adequate info.
> 
> In short, I hammer away at 'em from day one, and if somebody fails to call one in, they can't say "We didn't know...." And yes, I've ordered all kinds of work removed for non compliance.


Hello. what is the best concrete you could make for footings? Assuming average ground conditions. (I've got clay and gravel, need a pick to dig it up.)

P.S. I'm not actually sure there is a best as such. Maybe there is just a concrete mix for footings ( I think 1:6 using all-in ballast). What say? Thanks.

Please note that this is about concrete passing inspection, not footings in general. Maybe there is only one standard quality of concrete for footings.


----------



## ameliasolis

Mac said:


> The same old story everywhere, we all deal with it!
> 
> My solution has been to continually remind everyone concerned - starting with the first conversation and initial application - about how & when to schedule an inspection, who needs to be present at the site, and what the inspection entails, tests, documents, etcetc.  After a while it sinks in that this stuff is important. Occasionally if I'm in the neighborhood, I'll drop in on a project and say hello, and remind again "don't cover anything up until its been inspected and approved". After finishing an inspection I remind again "The next inspeciton will be for the XXXXX system" or whatever it is.
> 
> When somebody proceeds beyond where they should have, it's sometime appropriate to ask them to uncover key areas or a "representative number" of several areas, depending on the job. Freguently the RDP or special inspectors can provide related adequate info.
> 
> In short, I hammer away at 'em from day one, and if somebody fails to call one in, they can't say "We didn't know...." And yes, I've ordered all kinds of work removed for non compliance. Concrete inspection Melbourne site link https://proqm.com.au/


because I don't have a good experience with this


----------



## e hilton

ameliasolis said:


> Hello. what is the best concrete you could make for footings?


You call the local batch plant and order concrete.  It’s rare to use in situ soils to make concrete.  Except for low strength soil-cement mixtures.


----------



## bill1952

I don't know what "all in ballast" is (a 1:2 sand and small aggregate?) but I'm using 1:3:6 Portland cementcoarse) sand:  aggregate (no. 1 crushed stone). A little stronger and add a half shovel more of cement for a 1:2:4 mix.  1:2:3 is very safe for almost everything around a house.

Doing it yourself makes it hard if not impossible to order from a batch plant.  I was surprised  but the material cost of mixing my own from scratch was just about equal to batch plant - before short load and fuel  surcharges. Plus no way working alone I could place and finish  3 or 4 yards of ready mix in time, let alone many more yards.  Interestingly,  buying bags of mix (Quickrete, Sakrete, etc.)  was about triple the cost of raw materials. 

Last time I mixed it all by hand old world style, on a flat surface.  This time I bought a small (3 1/2 cf) mixer.


----------



## Yikes

ameliasolis, regarding your question, "what is the best concrete for a footing"?

There are so many factors that go into deciding what is "best", it's a wide-open question - - almost like asking,  "what is the best cake for a party?"

What kind of footing is it?  What does it support?  (Point loads, spread loads, etc.).  How much concrete are you using? 
If you told me the footing was to support a 5' tall signpost, I would say almost any concrete would work.  But if the footing is a 30' deep caisson, that's a different discussion.
Are you mixing it with water onsite, or ordering it to be pre-mixed and ready to place when it arrives at the site?  How quickly do you need it to achieve the desired strength?  Will the weather be below freezing, or really, really hot?  Is there a very complex rebar cage where the concrete needs to flow easily around tight spaces?


----------



## Inspector Gadget

Threaten to - or actually - hit 'em in the wallet. We had one contractor who was - how shall we say - forgetful about the whole "wait until the permit is issued before commencing construction" part of the process. Last time buddy started work sans permit, two things happened: (a) a SWO and (b) a conversation outlining the regulatory-entrenched penalties facing any and all found working on a site when a permit had not been issued - and that also includes any company and its principals if a judge accepts that argument. Buddy started doing some math, and judging from the last two-plus years of squeaky-clean performance, that math was sufficient to ensure suitable behaviour.


----------

